# Seems like Trump has cowed the Aussies. Thank goodness Federica has balls.



## montelatici (Feb 1, 2017)

*Report: Trump lashes out at Australian PM on phone call*
BY MAX GREENWOOD - 02/01/17 09:07 PM EST




Report: Trump lashes out at Australian PM on phone call


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2017)

Trump makes me cringe in embarrassment.


----------



## Tank (Feb 1, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Trump makes me cringe in embarrassment.


Grow a pair


----------



## pismoe (Feb 1, 2017)

thanks fer cringing Coyote , lets get Pogo , Lakhota and the Carbineer to cringe with ya eh  !!


----------



## Missourian (Feb 1, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Trump makes me cringe in embarrassment.



Spare me...if Obama made that call,  you'd be crowing how great it was America had such a strong President.


----------



## rdean (Feb 1, 2017)

Soon, Russia will be Trump's only friend, and by extension, us.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 1, 2017)

Trump is refusing to take in the 1200 refugees that obama agreed to.  These men are so dangerous that Australia won't allow them in.  They are confined to an island.  

I am unbelievably proud of our President for standing up for us.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2017)

Tank said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Trump makes me cringe in embarrassment.
> ...



And donate them to trump?  Now that's a thought...


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Trump is refusing to take in the 1200 refugees that obama agreed to.  These men are so dangerous that Australia won't allow them in.  They are confined to an island.
> 
> I am unbelievably proud of our President for standing up for us.



Standing up for what?  Breaking an agreement?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2017)

They aren't on the island because they are dangerous.


----------



## pismoe (Feb 1, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is refusing to take in the 1200 refugees that obama agreed to.  These men are so dangerous that Australia won't allow them in.  They are confined to an island.
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------   if true , the President made no agreement , mrobama made the agreement  Coyote .


----------



## pismoe (Feb 1, 2017)

Coyote said:


> They aren't on the island because they are dangerous.


------------------------------------------------------   depends on the definition of Dangerous I guess .  I think that they  are put on the island so that they can't disappear into Australia .


----------



## pismoe (Feb 1, 2017)

and that's some good thinking on the Aussies part .   I hope that Trump reject sthe invaders .


----------



## theliq (Feb 11, 2017)

rdean said:


> Soon, Russia will be Trump's only friend, and by extension, us.


You mean Trump will be Putins BITCH


----------



## theliq (Feb 11, 2017)

Coyote said:


> They aren't on the island because they are dangerous.


Australia is a Continent Coy...Go Aussie


----------

